# "King Skink Attacks Hopeless Dugite"



## Australis (Apr 10, 2011)

Anyone who likes skinks, will enjoy these videos.

Probably the most interesting reptile video ive seen.
While on the topic of King skinks, what do juveniles
normally sell for on the east coast? 
Or are they mostly traded/hoarded by the Egernia (or
what ever genus they are in these days)
fanatics?




Part 1:
YouTube - King Skink Attacks Hopeless Dugite

Part 2: 
YouTube - King Skink Attacks Hopeless Dugite -Part 2


----------



## RoryBreaker (Apr 10, 2011)

Australis,

I bought my kings as juvs many moons ago for $250 each , and I don't think things have changed much since then . And yes , Egernia fanatics hoard.

Cheers


----------



## Australis (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Rory, i figured hoarding was a given. 
Good to have ball park figure on price.


----------



## Tiliqua (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm glad it's not just my 2 that are complete maniacs lol. Trying to top up water or scoop turds out their tank is quite an ordeal.


----------



## Pike01 (Apr 10, 2011)

Go the king skink, you gotta love em.


----------



## Smithers (Apr 10, 2011)

Think I got motion sickness from watching video...


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 11, 2011)

What a cranky skink!

Are they all like that?
Liked the subject matter but the quality of the filming and the musical accompaniment made me wanna punch someone.:lol:


----------



## fugawi (Apr 11, 2011)

There was another video, Dugite & Lizard on Rotto, showing another person videoing the same thing.


----------



## Torah (Apr 11, 2011)

that was such BAD videoing I have a headache ! lol
why didnt someone just shoo the dugite away ?? are they venomous ?


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 11, 2011)

The Dugite is a Spotted brown snake, _Pseudonaja affinis,_ so yes venomous they are venomous

on Rotto they are P.a. _exilis._
_Egernia kingii_ are awesome skinks, I lifted some tin one day that was on a steep hill lying across a huge Eucalypt trunk the skink launched of the trunk about a metre of the ground and probably travelled 2 metres because of the decline and just hit the ground running it was awesome to watch.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 11, 2011)

I think the photographer has parkinsons disease!


----------



## eipper (Apr 11, 2011)

I think king skinks would be up there on the most down right nastiest herps in the country...love them though


----------



## Australis (Apr 11, 2011)

Being vicious seems to be part of their charm.


----------



## snakeman478 (Apr 12, 2011)

Australis said:


> Anyone who likes skinks, will enjoy these videos.
> 
> 
> While on the topic of King skinks, what do juveniles
> ...


----------



## Australis (Apr 12, 2011)

Thats interesting snakeman478, i wasn't sure how feasible that was
not just cost wise, but wasn't sure if collectors in WA would of 
wanted to go to the trouble of collecting some of these skinks
compared to how much harder they are to catch than say a 
slow python.

Are their cousins the crevice skinks, just as readily available?


----------



## Audio_anthrax (Apr 12, 2011)

Sweet jesus, who filmed this? Micheal j. Fox?!?!?

Although that skink is one cranky bugger hahah, so naturally i want 1 ^_^


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 12, 2011)

Audio_anthrax said:


> Sweet jesus, who filmed this? Micheal j. Fox?!?!?
> 
> Although that skink is one cranky bugger hahah, so naturally i want 1 ^_^



I think that is part of their appeal.
The one in the footage (from what I can tell) looked to be a solid shiny black.
Is there much variation in the coloration of these skinks?


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 12, 2011)

Possibly the worst piece of hand-held shooting I've ever seen! At first I thought he/she must have had it at extreme telephoto, which would explain the shakiness, but then when the camera swung around to show the people on the beach I realised the he/she was just a crap cameraperson.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Akwendi, All E. _kingii _that I have seen (a lot) are more or less black and patternless down to a dark olivey grey/brown, except juveniles that are dark with numerous pale spots which are sometimes heavily contrasting, despite the hundreds I have seen I have only ever managed a few average shots.

1st pic is a juvenile, the pic of the adult is the first time I have seen one on a vertical tree usually they are on or under fallen trees etc.


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for those pics, Steve1!

They even look like they'd have 'tude.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 12, 2011)

One day when I get around to building a pit I'll keep these guys, they are absolute machines, I know most herps are fine in smallish enclosure but it would be a shame to keep them in any enclosur other than a pit in my opinion. They do have attitude but in the wild they are virtually inapproachable, they are extremely alert and you will often only catch a glimpse from 10-15 metres away.


----------

